# 2014 Wv State 3-d Championship 9/1/2013



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

Leetown IWLA will be hosting the 2014 Wv State IBO Championship this will be first qualifier for the 2014 World Championship


SEPTEMBER 1,2013 

REGISTRATION:7AM-2PM

ENTRY FEE:$30 *Must be a IBO member to shoot for state championship( I will have forms on site to join the IBO)

LOCATION:10435 Leetown Rd,Kearneysville WV 25430

CONTACT:Jeff Myers 304-263-3762:703-407-0593(cell):[email protected]
Breakfast and Lunch will be served at clubhouse for a fee


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

Awesome shoot !!! Will be there for sure !!!


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

Would love to shoot but have to work. Great coarse to shoot


----------



## tuckarch (Sep 19, 2002)

Ill be there


----------



## hoytdude1974 (Jan 9, 2004)

To bad it is only a one day shoot. Can't make it on Sept. 1st. I thought in the past years, this tourney was a two day thing.


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

Looking forward to shooting. heh


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

hoytdude1974 said:


> To bad it is only a one day shoot. Can't make it on Sept. 1st. I thought in the past years, this tourney was a two day thing.


It has been but I have shut the whole IWLA down for that day so no guns will be going off during the shoot,nxt yr I will have it for both days it was all I could do to get them to let me shut it down on sunday this yr,it will be a awesome shoot we will be cutting all new lanes for this shoot so nobody will have a advantage here.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

marked


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

wv hoyt man said:


> marked


If you are asking if it is marked yardage NO it is not, ibo dont shoot marked yardage


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

No, I was just doing this for future reminder.
Is there a big turn out for this shoot?
Just tring to get the average number of shooters that show up.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

This is first yr hosting it but I have been to the other ranges that host the Wv state and it is a good turn out at them


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Scheduling a shoot over a holiday weekend??/ I don't get it.......shoot same thing happens here for our state field shoot....over memorial weekend.... why I never shoot it.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Scheduling a shoot over a holiday weekend??/ I don't get it.......shoot same thing happens here for our state field shoot....over memorial weekend.... why I never shoot it.


bhtr3d,I cant help it the Wv state has to be after the World Championships in AUG so deer season opens up here in Wv on sept 28th, Va on Sept 7th and Md on Sept 15th a lot of guys ready to hunt so there is a very small window to schedule it


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

Just curious on how far this is from charleston WV? Would love to attend but Charleston is about 3hours from me.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

When I came to Huntington last yr I made it in 5 1/2 hrs from here in Martinsburg Wv


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

Bump for a great shoot !!


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

We spent over 5 hrs yesterday cutting new lanes and only have half of the lanes done so far, its going to be a long week for me but it will be worth it to have ...NO HOME FIELD ADVANTAGE ...here.


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

1ryanman said:


> bhtr3d,I cant help it the Wv state has to be after the World Championships in AUG so deer season opens up here in Wv on sept 28th, Va on Sept 7th and Md on Sept 15th a lot of guys ready to hunt so there is a very small window to schedule it


Why does it have to be after the World?


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Fire Archer said:


> Why does it have to be after the World?


Exactly. After the IBO world my 3-D rig gets put up and hunting rig comes out. Like usual I will not attend the IBO state because its to late in the year.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

It has been after the World for as long as I can remember.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

It has to be after the world shoot because it is the 1st shoot of the 2014 shoot yr , as far back as i can remember the Wv state has always been in September so this is nothing new


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Ok so it's always been in September,Maybe time for change Almost every other state does May or June seems to me most shooters are done after world.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

Guys sorry you cant make the shoot,it is going to be a good one


----------



## ArcherNG (Apr 15, 2008)

See you this Sunday, can't wait!! Eight of us from the Eastern Shore of Md are heading down!....Norman


----------



## tuckarch (Sep 19, 2002)

Jeff, I'm glad it is in September. I don't hunt much anymore, and wish there were more shoots to go to in the fall!! I'll be with ArcherNG and the Eastern Shore crew, we are looking forward to it..


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

ArcherNG said:


> See you this Sunday, can't wait!! Eight of us from the Eastern Shore of Md are heading down!....Norman


Glad to see you all coming will see you Sunday morning it will be a great shoot


----------



## tuckarch (Sep 19, 2002)

We are coming over the evening before and staying, so we may need a little help with bail money!! LOL


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

tuckarch said:


> We are coming over the evening before and staying, so we may need a little help with bail money!! LOL


w
There is alot of great places to eat around there where are you all staying at?


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

tuckarch said:


> We are coming over the evening before and staying, so we may need a little help with bail money!! LOL


What ever you do stay away from the strip clubs....LOL


----------



## tuckarch (Sep 19, 2002)

1ryanman said:


> What ever you do stay away from the strip clubs....LOL


Thats why I wanted to go in the first place!! LOL

Not sure where we are staying, Norm (archerng) booked it..


----------



## ArcherNG (Apr 15, 2008)

1ryanman said:


> w
> There is alot of great places to eat around there where are you all staying at?


We're staying at the Hampton Inn in Inwood, any suggestions on where to eat at are appreciated....Norman


----------



## tuckarch (Sep 19, 2002)

Norm, talk to Sapp about getting his GoPro set up for the strip clubs!! LOL


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

1ryanman said:


> Guys sorry you cant make the shoot,it is going to be a good one


It's not the fact that I can't make, I'm not going to make it because I am done with 3D for the year. I think you are only hurting yourself (attendance wise) by not having it earlier in the year. I've seen scores from the WV state shoot and it doesn't have great attendance no matter where it's at. If you had it in May, June or July like everyone else does, your attendance would double or maybe triple.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

Fire Archer said:


> It's not the fact that I can't make, I'm not going to make it because I am done with 3D for the year. I think you are only hurting yourself (attendance wise) by not having it earlier in the year. I've seen scores from the WV state shoot and it doesn't have great attendance no matter where it's at. If you had it in May, June or July like everyone else does, your attendance would double or maybe triple.


Like I said before IBO tells us when we can have it ,I just cant pick a date in may,june,or july it has always been in September


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

ArcherNG said:


> We're staying at the Hampton Inn in Inwood, any suggestions on where to eat at are appreciated....Norman


Hampton inn is only about 4 miles from the shoot there is a Logans steak house in Martinsburg about 4 miles from Hampton inn and a new Texas Roadhouse in Winchester about 10 miles from Hampton inn l like the Texas Roadhouse my wife likes Logans, on in Winchester there is a Longhorn Steak House.


----------



## tuckarch (Sep 19, 2002)

Yes!!! Texas Roadhouse!! Thanks Jeff!! Norm lets leave even earlier, got to pick out that rib eye early!!:darkbeer:


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

That would be my choice ,I will be eating there after everything is done on sunday now that's the way to relax after a long day...LOL


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

1ryanman said:


> Like I said before IBO tells us when we can have it ,I just cant pick a date in may,june,or july it has always been in September


As long as the hosting clubs are happy with just 60 or so shooters for a state championship shoot then keep having it in September.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

Fire Archer said:


> As long as the hosting clubs are happy with just 60 or so shooters for a state championship shoot then keep having it in September.


Well I have bit my tongue long enough on this so you are not shooting this shoot then that's your choice MOVE ON this shoot has been in the fall of the yr for at least 18 yrs now. I see that you live in Wv so this shoot is nothing new to you so unless you are a AT person that has nothing to do but post on AT and never actually shoot, I am done with these stupid posts.I am sure there will be a lot of shooters that will showup and have a great time at this shoot we have put a lot of time making sure this shoot is the best we could make it.


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

I have shot competitive archery for 22 years and it has been in September every year, I can't wait for Sunday !!!! Good friends, good times, great shoot !!!!!!!


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks HADS DAD


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

It will be great cause i'm going to be there.


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

1ryanman said:


> Well I have bit my tongue long enough on this so you are not shooting this shoot then that's your choice MOVE ON this shoot has been in the fall of the yr for at least 18 yrs now. I see that you live in Wv so this shoot is nothing new to you so unless you are a AT person that has nothing to do but post on AT and never actually shoot, I am done with these stupid posts.I am sure there will be a lot of shooters that will showup and have a great time at this shoot we have put a lot of time making sure this shoot is the best we could make it.


You need to tie your goat in a better hiding spot. He is too easy to find.


----------



## ashhopper (Dec 8, 2003)

Some of you shooters know me ( Ray Alt), I used to be the chairman of the 3-D shooting at Jeff. Co. I.W.L.A., but I gave it up due to not shooting anymore (rotatar cuff), but I will be there selling a bunch of my archery stuff (stablizers, sure-loc & shrewd sights, scopes, releases, lp lights, three bows, and a bunch of odd & ends), all at reasonable prices. I hope to see some of you guys that I have shot with over the years. I know that Jeff, Rocky & Joe will have a good course set up for the shooot. This is a very nice place to shoot and the course is very easy to walk for the old farts like me. See you Sunday.


----------



## z3shooter (Nov 29, 2009)

Ray after they get done shooting this course they will be wishing you were still setting it up


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

ashhopper said:


> Some of you shooters know me ( Ray Alt), I used to be the chairman of the 3-D shooting at Jeff. Co. I.W.L.A., but I gave it up due to not shooting anymore (rotatar cuff), but I will be there selling a bunch of my archery stuff (stablizers, sure-loc & shrewd sights, scopes, releases, lp lights, three bows, and a bunch of odd & ends), all at reasonable prices. I hope to see some of you guys that I have shot with over the years. I know that Jeff, Rocky & Joe will have a good course set up for the shooot. This is a very nice place to shoot and the course is very easy to walk for the old farts like me. See you Sunday.


Damn you Ray Alt now I have to bring my checkbook !!! See you Sunday !!


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Anyone that didn't go to this shoot missed a good one. The course was set up great and very challenging. Thanks to the Leetown IWLA for a great shoot.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks , Ronnie I want to thank everyone that attended this shoot and glad everyone had a great time there was a lot of time and effort into this one ,we just got back from eating at Logans its been a very long week


----------



## tuckarch (Sep 19, 2002)

Good event guys! All of us from the eastern shore and de had a good time! Thanks for putting on a quality shoot! Looking fwd to next year!


----------



## ArcherNG (Apr 15, 2008)

One of the BEST courses I've shot all year. Thanks for all your hard work, it didn't go unnoticed. It's nice to shoot a course that people put thought and effort into target placement. It was a tough course, but fair, just what a State Championship should be. Can't wait till next year and another road trip to WV......Norman


----------



## wvarrowslinger (Mar 29, 2009)

This was a great shoot. I saw a lot of old friends and made some new ones. We could tell there was a lot of time spent not only making the course but also target placement. This was definitely a challenging course. Thanks to all who worked on setting up this event. It was well worth the drive.


----------



## tuckarch (Sep 19, 2002)

Team Trailer Park from the Eastern Shore of MD/DE We brought the Hillbillys to WVA.... LOL


----------



## tuckarch (Sep 19, 2002)

It doesn't matter to me what time of the year this shoot was held!! It was a great location, great people and food!

Hats off to Jeff, Rocky and all the folks at the IWLA... You could tell they worked their butts off setting this course up.. The way the ground,targets, lighting was used to make it challenging was stellar!! Can't wait until next year!!


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

It was a great shoot and the hard work in setting it up was obvious. Good job to all those involved. The course was very challenging, totally fair, within the rules, and safe. I give it two thumbs up. The clubs that put on IBO national level events could learn a thing or two from Jeff on how to layout a course.


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

I completely concur with Punch Master. Great job Jeff, Rocky, and Joe. I have shot Leetown before and none of the old lanes were used, the course was completely fair to all those who competed. Kudos!


----------

